# EVENTS



## JAYGEAREDUPGARAGE (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

My name is Jay and I'm pretty new to the TT community however very keen to take the mk2 to shows and meet other people that love this car! If anyone knows of any good events or people I should speak with about attending events in the Essex/kent/Suffolk reigon for next year please let me know! As I'll be getting the TT ready for show season on my YouTube channel. Would love to meet some fellow enthusiasts

Cheers guys!



https://youtube.com/channel/UCOftc6-ddzuGOm8ZSwFjVpg


----------

